# Tired



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I know, I know. I am a bully. I am tired of seeing " whats the best gravity flush......".. 
Reprimand
me if you feel the need. Just had to vent. Wait. Vent? Hey. I am still within the topic:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> I know, I know. I am a bully. I am tired of seeing " whats the best gravity flush......"..
> Reprimand
> me if you feel the need. Just had to vent. Wait. Vent? Hey. I am still within the topic:laughing:


Yup. Same dead horse on a lotta stuff. Search is your friend.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

i'm guessing this is about my question i asked 3 MONTHS ago, since it's a pretty specific reference you made. i got a lot of info out of asking, maybe i'm sorry i did. i don't know. i know i'm new but is it really an epidemic?

if this is about something else, sorry for jumping at you. 





paul


----------

